# Taking DNP during a surgery



## prizm (Apr 28, 2015)

So I planning on starting my second cycle of DNP, this time just a light dose of ~250mg a day, however i have a scheduled surgery in about 2 and a half weeks and was wondering if DNP would cause any complications. The surgery is on my neck, and i will be under a general anesthetic. I tried to do some searching around, but couldn't really find any helpful information. Would it be alright to start my cycle before the surgery? Or should i just wait until after?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 28, 2015)

Absolutely not......U really think u were going to find a medical paper on this subject matter??????  Stop taking it and dont restart until u have been released from your dr.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Absolutely not......U really think u were going to find a medical paper on this subject matter??????  Stop taking it and dont restart until u have been released from your dr.....



X 2, 3, and 4


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2015)

No dnp fo you!


----------



## bvs (Apr 28, 2015)

did common sense not tell you that was a bad idea!?


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 28, 2015)

Not to bright. I would say go for it but when you die the media will just blame the DNP...


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome to DNP board.


----------



## prizm (Apr 28, 2015)

bvs said:


> did common sense not tell you that was a bad idea!?



Yeah common sense told me it probably wasn't okay, wasnt planning on doing it, but I thought I would ask anyways incase anyone had a legit response besides the usual, "you're retarded and going to die," reply.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 28, 2015)

prizm said:


> Yeah common sense told me it probably wasn't okay, wasnt planning on doing it, but I thought I would ask anyways incase anyone had a legit response besides the usual, "you're retarded and going to die," reply.



You're retarded and going to die if you take DNP during surgery.....


----------



## kconan (Apr 30, 2015)

You can always do a DNP cycle at some point after surgery.  In fact, when you are recovering and unable to do workouts would be a more ideal time.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 30, 2015)

kconan said:


> You can always do a DNP cycle at some point after surgery.  In fact, when you are recovering and unable to do workouts would be a more ideal time.



Don't advertise for another forum in your sig. This is your only warning.


----------



## kconan (May 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Don't advertise for another forum in your sig. This is your only warning.



Ok, noted and won't happen again.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You're retarded and going to die if you take DNP during surgery.....



x2 re: Retarded, Death.


----------

